# Μαύρη μαγεία και δημοκρατία



## cythere (Nov 1, 2008)

Επιχειρηματικό δαιμόνιο λανσάρει στην αγορά κούκλα βουντού του Σαρκοζί (και της Σεγκολέν), πάνω στην οποία είναι τυπωμένες διάφορες ευγενικές ατάκες του Γάλλου Προέδρου, όπως το «Σπάσε, μαλάκα» που είπε σε κάποιον θαυμαστή του που ήθελε να του σφίξει το χέρι.
Το βλέπει ο Σαρκό, και αποφασίζει να κάνει μήνυση. Η υπόθεση πάει στα δικαστήρια, και, ω του θαύματος, ο Γάλλος πρόεδρος χάνει (πρώτη φορά στην ιστορία της Γαλλίας που πρόεδρος της δημοκρατίας χάνει στο δικαστήριο). Το σκεπτικό της απόφασης: «η κούκλα κινείται εντός των ορίων της ελεύθερης έκφρασης και του δικαιώματος στο χιούμορ.» Merci, la justice française.
Αναρωτιέμαι τι θα αποφάσιζε η εδώ «ανεξάρτητη δικαιοσύνη» αν κυκλοφορούσαν κούκλες βουντού με τη μορφή του Bonnet de Cheval, του Χέρι-Χέρι, του Postman’s son και άλλων συμπαθών πολιτικών.

Le Monde
Guardian


----------

